# Sharkk keyboard wont pair with the new ipad!!



## Kgajewski85 (Jan 29, 2013)

I got a Sharkk keyboard for my The new Ipad, when I first connected it, it worked fine. I accidently disconnected it one day and now it will not connect again. I have made my Ipad "forget the device" It hasnt been connected to any other device and all bluetooth devices nearby are turned off. When I try to connect it it will show that it recognizes the keyboard but it just shows the searching symbol then when I click on it, it gives me the code to type in but then it says that it was "unsuccessful, make sure bluetooth keyboard for ipad is turned on, in range and ready to pair." (the keyboard is turned on). Also when I turn it on the blue light turns on and then the flashing blue light when its trying to connect but as soon as it fails both lights turn off. I have tried charging the keyboard and restarting my ipad. Any suggestions??????


----------

